

Save the date. Open Source Bridge takes place June 1-4, 2010. Portland, OR - thesethings
http://thesethings.posterous.com/open-source-bridge-2010-save-the-date-nerds-j

======
thesethings
Disclosure: I'm a volunteer at this event.

Details still getting worked out, but the date has been chosen for the second
Open Source Bridge.

For those who didn't attend last year: This is a very reasonably priced event,
with lots of space and care given to after-session hacking and talking.

Also a big emphasis on being super friendly.

More info as it happens...

